# What is toddler poop supposed to look like?



## Mrs.aLifeofReilly (Oct 12, 2006)

DS is 2 and gets gross funky borderline diarrhea poop when he has milk (he stopped bfing a couple months ago when my milk changed to colostrum). So we cut out milk, but have still been giving him yogurt and cheese. His poop is still very soft (think oatmeal consistency) and sometimes funky. Is this just what toddler poop is like, or should it be more formed/solid?

eta: it is also often very orangey and has a strange texture (can't think of a good example of the texture)


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Sometimes I think it starts out formed, but it gets squished in the diaper and so looks a lot looser than it would have had baby pooed in a toilet. I've noticed that my girls' poop seemed to only get formed once they potty trained, and I think it didn't change at all, really, it just stopped getting all squished.

And yeah, it is FUNKY. YUCK! Some days it's all I can do to keep from gagging, changing DS.

Genuinely solid poo, that doesn't squish in the diaper, could very well be a sign of dehydration or constipation, and hence not healthy. I think soft poo is a good sign.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

DD's poo is definitely well-formed and solid -- but like Llyra said, it's different in a diaper. ADULT normal poop would squish in a diaper.

Just yet one more reason I'm soooooooooo glad we did ec. Haven't had to clean a poopy bum in a looooooooooooong time.

I even see a difference when she poops in her little potty vs when she poops in the toilet. It will generally squish more into little mounds and piles in the potty, sometimes more separate blobs, sometimes totally distinct blobs, sometimes just one big mound lol.... but in the big toilet it's distinct and indistinguishable from adult poo (sometimes even just as big... LOL)

Oh, the conversations we have as parents...


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

My daughter, who's 25 months, has poops of many kinds. Sometimes, breastfed baby mustard & cottage cheese squirts, sometimes formed logs, sometimes "pebbles", my mother-in-law accompanied her to the potty and swears Leela pooed three brown golf balls.
Um, according to her doctor, all these poos are normal and fine. You don't want to see streaks of color, black stools, or blood. If the poops seem to hurt coming out, that's usually constipation.
Only we moms talk about, and worry about feces this much, I swear.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

My ds has been having poo like that for about a month or so. Maybe I am just noticing it more now that he's potty trained though. It seems to hit the water and kind of just fall apart, but its not pure diarrhea. He seems fine otherwise though!
No milk products here though.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

I swear, DS poops rainbows some days!

On the days your DS's is orangey and "strange," think about what he's eaten that day/day before. If DS has ANYTHING orange (like even one baby carrot) you see it in the poop. DS's is always a surprise b/c now he's loving fruit like there's no tomorrow. So some days it's reddish, some days dark green, sometimes blue/purple, and usually at least partly orange from carrot or sweet potato.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

My toddlers' changes all the time, but I agree that if you were having diarrhea-like poop that cutting out cow's milk was probably a good idea.


----------



## Mama_Meme (Apr 18, 2007)

as far as I'm concerned, from experience with my DD, there is no "normal toddler poo" (how many hours a week do you spend thinking/talking/researching poop....?)

My dd has BIG logs sometimes, sometimes little squirts and can range from yellowish to orange (usually when carrot or yam are involved) to dark green to brown. She seems healthy and I figure if she wasn't, then i might notice something else going on.

Probably, your tod's poo is "normal" whatever that might mean....


----------

